# Esquema tv Sanyo ds25550 chasis 25550 ?



## oswaldo10 (Nov 26, 2013)

hola saludos me podrian ayudar con el es*QU*ematico del tv sanyo ds25550 chasis 25550 lo he buscado y no lo encuentro si alguien lo tiene gracias


----------



## emma22390 (Nov 26, 2013)

Tengo el diagrama del TV Sanyo Modelo DS25530 Chasis 25530..
Sera similar??

Que IC tiene el Chasis en mención?? para hacer la comparación..

Moderadores por favor si las respuestas no están en el lugar correcto, por favor moverlas a donde corresponden..

Saludos..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 26, 2013)

si es el mismo chasis sirve ,,,,,,


----------



## emma22390 (Nov 26, 2013)

Aquí diagrama Sanyo DS25530 Chasis 25530..

Espero sirve,es muy viejo y medio ilegible,pero se pueden sacar ideas..

Se parece a un Chasis RCA.. 

Saludos Colegas..


----------



## oswaldo10 (Nov 27, 2013)

bien gracias lo voy a comparar con la placa


----------



## bfrank (Feb 16, 2014)

Muchas gracias amigo hace rato lo andaba buscando, pues es el tv de un abuelo y hace rato que quiero repararselo, de antemano muchas gracias por compartir


----------



## alejo leyva (Oct 16, 2017)

emma22390 dijo:


> Aquí diagrama Sanyo DS25530 Chasis 25530..
> 
> Espero sirve,es muy viejo y medio ilegible,pero se pueden sacar ideas..
> 
> ...



Hola colega, soy nuevo en este forum necesito si es posible me manden a mi correo:  porque vi que habia otra persona que queria este diagrama y tú lo tenias y cuando le doy a descargar no me deja. Agradeceria inmensamente el tenr ese diagrama porque a mi mamá le regalaron un tv sanyo modelo ds25530 y lo que hace es que prende y se apaga al momento, es como que no sale del standby


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 17, 2017)

alejo leyva dijo:


> Hola colega, soy nuevo en este forum necesito si es posible me manden a mi correo:  porque vi que habia otra persona que queria este diagrama y tú lo tenias y cuando le doy a descargar no me deja. Agradeceria inmensamente el tenr ese diagrama porque a mi mamá le regalaron un tv sanyo modelo ds25530 y lo que hace es que prende y se apaga al momento, es como que no sale del standby



Bienvenido seas desde ya colega

Que raro que no te deje descargarlo, yo probe y sin problemas .
O sea ¿se corta la descarga, no arranca, no te lo deja abrir?.

Prueba desde aca, que lo acabo de subir a mediafire 

http://www.mediafire.com/file/n9438ygg4xsve3x/Sanyo+Mod_DS25530.pdf


----------

